# Indoor Nationals



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks to Captain Seppie and his team our equipment is ready for this weekend's indoor Nationals. Regarding the operators of abovementioned equipment, we'll have to see Captain Morgan:wink:.

How do yo guys and gals feel, and who'll be joining us ????


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ampie said:


> How do yo guys and gals feel, and who'll be joining us ????


Ampie....I feel like a school lightie that didn't study before the test that would determine if he was going to pass std10 or not. I did not "study" for this one at all this year. I managed to shoot three National qualifiers during the year, and hope to do so the weekend. I have to otherwise I will lose my National colors. 

I had a nice practice round last night, and shot well over a qualifier which makes me happy, but it might be a question of to little to late. :wink: I will see you tomorrow. Heidi and myself will be shooting the second session.


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm shooting tonight and tomorrow afternoon, while Dedrei shoots second session tomorrow and Sunday. Fortunately I've qualified allready, but she needs one qualifier for Prov, since the scores were adjusted and she lost some qualifiers. I feel a bit nervous myself, Seppie worked on my bow and it is perfect now, but my mind must still adjust to the new settings, and there lies the problem.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

good luck guys :thumbs_up 
and have a good one....... :beer:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm giving it a skip this weekend.
Good luck to the rest of the guys and girls shooting! 
Make those X's shiver!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ruhan said:


> I'm giving it a skip this weekend.
> Good luck to the rest of the guys and girls shooting!
> Make those X's shiver!


The only thing shivering for a X is me:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Where are the nationals this year?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Where are the nationals this year?


Guthries. Are you going to come and say hi?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Time and date?

It's a bit of a trek. About 2 blocks but I'll make it.:wink:


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

First session tonight 18h00, then tomorrow whole day and Sunday till 13h00


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Time and date?
> 
> It's a bit of a trek. About 2 blocks but I'll make it.:wink:


That far, I might excuse you this time then:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Sweet! I might pop in this evening but I'll definitly be there tomorrow.:darkbeer:

While you boys are shooting indoors I'll be on the range outside flinging carbon for Zambia. It was on my "to do" list as it is.

I'm bringing along a few subscription forms so you okes better have your credit cards handy.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Sweet! I might pop in this evening but I'll definitly be there tomorrow.:darkbeer:


 We will see you tomorrow then. I am going to be the guy next to you tuning my bow because I am one worried individual:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

Are you shooting pins or optical?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> Are you shooting pins or optical?


Pins, with the prettiest one of a kind in the world Elite/Barndale Archery Energy:wink: Ek hoop dit klink windgat, want dis nie so impressive nie


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Wanna borrow my Spott-Hogg? You'll definitly qualify.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Wanna borrow my Spott-Hogg? You'll definitly qualify.:wink:


I am a believer in them. Al three my bows are equipped with them. They are IMO just great.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I knew I liked you but didn't know why. Now it's clear.:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ampie said:


> Regarding the operators of abovementioned equipment, we'll have to see Captain Morgan:wink:.


Hey Ampie, who is Captain Morgan ?? This was my nickname over the last years, as it gave Captain Morgan 73% rum.

For all the Indoor participants, give you best and lots of luck !!!

especially Heidi, show them 300


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

How many archers will be participating at the shoot?


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Karoojager said:


> Hey Ampie, who is Captain Morgan ?? This was my nickname over the last years, as it gave Captain Morgan 73% rum.
> 
> For all the Indoor participants, give you best and lots of luck !!!
> 
> especially Heidi, show them 300


That's the same Captain Morgan I'm talking about, Frank:cocktail: Something to calm the nerves, it is too cold here to drink beer now, so we'll stick to the rum.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ampie said:


> That's the same Captain Morgan I'm talking about, Frank:cocktail: Something to calm the nerves, it is too cold here to drink beer now, so we'll stick to the rum.


Ampie, do you can buy Captain Morgan with 73 % by you ????
Here this kind of rum is since 3 years missing from all stores, here we can buy only the 42 % stuff In my opinion a lady liqueur:wink:


----------

